# Gaining mass



## Koochiching (Feb 2, 2019)

I looked through the 10 pages of this forum and only found one post on it (the Mutant Mass guy, not about to try that stuff). If I missed one, my bad.

I'm an ex-high level endurance athlete and a non prior. I'm shipping in late June. I'm mostly a little overwhelmed with what I "should" be doing and could use some advice.

Currently, I'm lifting 3-4x per week, running 3-4x per week and rock climbing 2-3x per week. I'm still very skinny at 165/6'1.5". I'm working on my push ups, sit ups and pull ups as well. I'm not at a 300 PT, but I can max the run easily and I'm getting close on sit ups and push ups. I'm on a "general" lifting plan, but with ample deadlifts and squats. I haven't started rucking yet since I've heard mixed information on if I should start early or hold off on it. I really would like to get to 185-190 lb by the time I get to selection (18x, yep lol).

Problem is I have basic/AIT, airborne and SOPC between then and now. A lot of these plans are for when you're in the military, but I'm wondering if I'll even have time to do my own workouts between shipping and selection. I know that I'm going to lose mass at basic unless I eat really, really fast. 

Should I just stick to what I'm doing now, train for a couple trail races and just eat a lot? I only take whey protein right now. I'm guessing the best way for me to gain mass is just eat eat eat eat?

I appreciate any and all advice. I have a lot of time, I just want to use it well.


----------



## DocCallahan (Feb 3, 2019)

Getting big slows you down. Take it from me. I might be able to knock out 35+ pull ups and do push-ups til the timer runs down but my run times suffered. I know it’s fun to hate on CrossFit but there’s a point where the stuff is really useful. 

Eat right, find what you need to accomplish physically and work on that. There’s tons and tons of resources on here for whatever pipeline you want to prep for. Your weight shouldn’t be the goal, the next step should be. 

Get faster, stronger and smarter. I can’t speak for your pipeline but I can tell you I’ve gained 40lbs this last year and my run times suffered for a while. Had to kick calisthenics into overtime. 

If you’re lifting I’d personally be doing a lot of compound lifts and increase overall strength rather than isolate certain muscle groups. Waste of time for your goals, you can do 5x5’s or higher rep circuits. I recommend the latter. 

Lots of dudes on here lightyears ahead of me, hopefully they’ll chime in.


----------



## DZ (Feb 3, 2019)

I'll echo what the Doc said, your weight shouldn't be the goal. I know it's easy to look at other dudes who look bigger than you and think you're not up to par like they are. I was about your same build when I went to SFAS.

The 18X pipeline is going to train you very specifically to be successful at Selection. You probably won't have much time to do your own program, but the good news is the cadre will have an even better program for you, and it will be done during the work day, and you'll be getting paid to do it.

Keep lifting, running, and rucking, but don't over train and hurt yourself. You need to be strong, but you also need to have great endurance. The biggest challenge you will likely face will be moving long distance under loads around 70lbs.

Keep training, and eat eat eat, but don't have your weight be the goal. Have your performance be the goal.


----------

